# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  من صفات الدعاة الحقيقيين وسماتهم الظاهرة

## محمد طه شعبان

من صفات الدعاة الحقيقيين وسماتهم الظاهرة، أنهم من أبعد الناس على التهافت في النيل من حطام هذه الدنيا؛ والتكالب على جمعها؛ ومغالبة أهلها عليها؛ لأنهم قد علموا حقيقتها وأدركوا قيمتها؛ ووقفوا على التوجيهات الربانية في عوار منزلتها.
وها هم الأنبياء والمرسلون الذين هم قدوة كل داعية صادق؛ لم يكن همهم جمع الدنيا، ولا الحرص على نيل مراتبها؛ وإنما همهم الأول إخراج الناس من ظلمات الشرك والجهل، إلى نور التوحيد وفضاء العدل والعلم.
فها هو سيد المرسلين وقدوة الدعاة الصادقين: محمد بن عبد الله -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-، يأمره الله -عز وجل- أن يقتدي بمن سبقه من المرسلين، وأن يبين لقومه بأنه لا يسألهم أجرًا على دعوته لهم، فضلًا أن يقاتلهم عليها؛ كما قال تعالى: ﴿ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهْ قُلْ لَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْعَالَمِينَ ﴾ [الأنعام: 90].
وهذا نوح -عليه السلام- يقول لقومه: ﴿ وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِين ﴾ [الشعراء: 109]، وقال هذه الكلمة الصادقة كلٌ من هود، وصالح، ولوط، وشعيب، كما حكاه الله عنهم في سورة الشعراء.
فكان منطق جميع الأنبياء قولًا واحدًا: ﴿ وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِين ﴾ [الشعراء: 109].
فمهمة الأنبياء والمرسلين هو دلالة الخلق إلى طريق الهدى والنور؛ وإرشادهم إلى ما فيه سعادتهم في الدنيا؛ والفوز بالجنة في الدار الآخرة، والنجاة من عذاب الله يوم القيامة.
وقد سار على منهاجهم الدعاة الصادقون، والعلماء المخلصون؛ حيث لم يجعلوا همهم التكثر من النيل من متع الدنيا؛ والاستكثار من جمعها، وكيف لا يفعلون ذلك وهم يسمعون الوصايا النبوية، والتوجيهات الشرعية بالتقلل قدر الإمكان منها.
والمطلع على سيرة سيد الخلق محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يجد كيف أن هذه الدنيا لا تمثل في نظره شيئًا؛ لأن قلبه متعلق بربه -جل وعلا-، فلم تغره هذه الحياة بزينتها ولا بهرجها.
وعن عبد الله بن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- قَالَ: ) نَامَ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عَلَى حَصيرٍ، فَقَامَ وَقَدْ أثَّرَ في جَنْبِهِ، قُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، لَوْ اتَّخَذْنَا لَكَ وِطَاءً. فَقَالَ: مَا لِي وَلِلدُّنْيَا؟! مَا أَنَا في الدُّنْيَا إلا كَرَاكِبٍ اسْتَظَلَّ تَحْتَ شَجَرَةٍ، ثُمَّ رَاحَ وَتَرَكَهَا (. رواه الترمذي، وقال: حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحيحٌ.
وعن النعمان بن بشير -رضي الله عنهما- قَالَ: ) ذَكَرَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الخَطَّابِ -رضي الله عنه- مَا أَصَابَ النَّاسُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا، فَقَالَ: لَقَدْ رَأيْتُ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يَظَلُّ الْيَوْمَ يَلْتَوِي مَا يَجِدُ مِنَ الدَّقَلِ مَا يَمْلأ بِهِ بَطْنَهُ (. رواه مسلم.
وعن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- قالت: ) تُوفي رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وَمَا في بَيْتِي مِنْ شَيْءٍ يَأكُلُهُ ذُو كَبِدٍ، إلا شَطْرُ شَعِيرٍ في رَفٍّ لي، فَأكَلْتُ مِنْهُ حَتَّى طَالَ عَلَيَّ، فَكِلْتُهُ فَفَنِيَ (. متفقٌ عَلَيْهِ.
وعن عمرو بن الحارث أخي جُوَيْرِيّة بنتِ الحارِث أُمِّ المُؤْمِنِينَ -رضي الله عنهما- قَالَ: ) مَا تَرَكَ رسولُ الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ دِينارًا وَلا دِرْهَمًا وَلا عَبْدًا وَلا أَمَةً وَلا شَيْئًا، إلا بَغْلَتَهُ الْبَيضَاءَ الَّتي كَانَ يَرْكَبُهَا، وَسِلًاحَهُ، وَأرْضًا جَعَلَهَا لاِبْنِ السَّبِيلِ صَدَقَةً (. رواه البخاري.
فهذه الأحاديث الصحيحة تبين ما كان عليه المصطفى -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من التقلل من هذه الدنيا، والنظر إليها بالمنظر اللائق بها؛ إذ لم يكن همه جمعها ولا الاستكثار منها؛ فضلًا أن يتقاتل أو يتهافت عليها.
وقد كان -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يوصي أصحابه بذلك؛ فقد روى البخاري في صحيحه عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ -رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا- قَالَ: ) أَخَذَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بِمَنْكِبِي فَقَالَ: كُنْ فِي الدُّنْيَا كَأَنَّكَ غَرِيبٌ أَوْ عَابِرُ سَبِيلٍ ». وَكَانَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ يَقُولُ: « إِذَا أَمْسَيْتَ فَلَا تَنْتَظِرْ الصَّبَاحَ، وَإِذَا أَصْبَحْتَ فَلَا تَنْتَظِرْ الْمَسَاءَ، وَخُذْ مِنْ صِحَّتِكَ لِمَرَضِكَ، وَمِنْ حَيَاتِكَ لِمَوْتِكَ.
وعن أَبي العباس سهل بن سعد الساعدي -رضي الله عنه- قَالَ: ) جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال: يَا رسولَ الله، دُلَّنِي عَلَى عَمَلٍ إِذَا عَمِلْتُهُ أحَبَّنِي اللهُ وَأحَبَّنِي النَّاسُ، فقال: ازْهَدْ في الدُّنْيَا يُحِبّك اللهُ، وَازْهَدْ فِيمَا عِنْدَ النَّاسِ يُحِبّك النَّاسُ . حديث حسن رواه ابن ماجه.
وذكر ابن المبارك في الزهد: أن علي بن أبي طالب -رضي الله عنه- يقول: ) إنَّ الدُّنيا قدِ ارتحلت مدبرةً، وإنَّ الآخرة قدِ ارتحلت مقبلةً، ولكُلٍّ منهما بنون، فكونوا من أبناء الآخرة، ولا تكونوا من أبناء الدنيا، فإنَّ اليومَ عملٌ ولا حساب، وغدًا حسابٌ ولا عمل.
وروى البيهقي وغيره أن رجلًا دخل على أبي ذرٍّ، فجعل يُقلِّب بصره في بيته، فقال: يا أبا ذرٍّ، أين متاعُكم؟! قالَ: إنَّ لنا بيتًا نوجه إليه، قالَ: إنَّه لا بدَّ لك من مَتاع ما دمت ها هنا، قالَ: إنَّ صاحب المنْزل لا يدعُنا فيه.
وقال أيوب السختياني: لا يُقبل الرجل حتى تكون فيه خصلتان: العفة عما في أيدي الناس، والتجاوز عما يكون منهم.
فهذا هو ديدن الصالحين من عباد الله؛ وهذه هي حقيقة هذه الدنيا في نظرهم.
قال الحافظ ابن رجب -رحمه الله-: وإذا لم تكن الدنيا للمؤمن دار إقامة، ولا وطنًا، فينبغي للمؤمن أنْ يكون حالُه فيها على أحد حالين: إما أنْ يكونَ كأنَّه غريب مقيمٌ في بلد غُربةٍ، هَمُّه التزوُّد للرجوع إلى وطنه، أو يكون كأنَّه مسافرٌ غير مقيم البتَّة، بل هو ليله ونهارَه، يسيرُ إلى بلدِ الإقامة، فلهذا وصّى النَّبيُّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ابنَ عمر أنْ يكونَ في الدُّنيا على أحد هذين الحالين.
فأحدهما: أنْ ينْزِل المؤمن نفسه كأنَّه غريبٌ في الدنيا يتخيَّلُ الإقامةَ، لكن في بلد غُربةٍ، فهوَ غيرُ متعلِّقِ القلب ببلد الغربة، بل قلبُه متعلِّقٌ بوطنه الذي يَرجِعُ إليه، وإنّما هو مقيمٌ في الدنيا ليقضي مَرَمَّةَ جهازه إلى الرجوع إلى وطنه، قال الفضيلُ بن عياض: المؤمن في الدنيا مهمومٌ حزين، همُّه مَرَمَّةُ جهازه.
ومن كان في الدنيا كذلك، فلا همَّ له إلا في التزوُّد بما ينفعُه عندَ عودِه إلى وطنه، فلا يُنافِسُ أهلَ البلدِ الذي هو غريبٌ بينهم في عزِّهم، ولا يَجْزَعُ من الذلِّ عندهم، قال الحسن: المؤمن في الدُّنيا كالغريب لا يجزع من ذُلها، ولا يُنافِسُ في عِزِّها، له شأنٌ، وللناس شأن.
فلا شيء أعظم فسادًا للمرء لدينه من التقاتل على حطام الدنيا؛ لأنه إن جعلها مقصده وهمه، فلن يكفه منها شيء؛ واستحل كل السبل لكسبها، حلالًا كانت أم حرامًا؛ وكان كالشارب من البحر لا يزيده إلا عطشًا.
وقد روى الترمذي في سننه عن كعب بن مالك -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ) مَا ذِئْبَانِ جَائِعَانِ أُرْسِلا في غَنَمٍ بِأفْسَدَ لَهَا مِنْ حِرْصِ المَرْءِ عَلَى المَالِ وَالشَّرَفِ لِدِينهِ (.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله-: « فَبَيَّنَ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أَنَّ الْحِرْصَ عَلَى الْمَالِ، وَالشَّرَفِ فِي فَسَادِ الدِّينِ، لَا يَنْقُصُ عَنْ فَسَادِ الذِّئْبَيْنِ الْجَائِعَيْنِ لِزَرِيبَةِ الْغَنَمِ، وَذَلِكَ بَيِّنٌ؛ فَإِنَّ الدِّينَ السَّلِيمَ لَا يَكُونُ فِيهِ هَذَا الْحِرْصُ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْقَلْبَ إذَا ذَاقَ حَلَاوَةَ عُبُودِيَّتِهِ لِلَّهِ وَمَحَبَّتِهِ لَهُ، لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ أَحَبَّ إلَيْهِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ حَتَّى يُقَدِّمَهُ عَلَيْهِ، وَبِذَلِكَ يُصْرَفُ عَنْ أَهْلِ الْإِخْلَاصِ لِلَّهِ السُّوءُ وَالْفَحْشَاءُ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: ﴿  كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ إنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ ﴾ [يوسف: 24]، فَإِنَّ الْمُخْلِصَ لِلَّهِ ذَاقَ مِنْ حَلَاوَةِ عُبُودِيَّتِهِ لِلَّهِ مَا يَمْنَعُهُ عَنْ عُبُودِيَّتِهِ لِغَيْرِهِ، وَمِنْ حَلَاوَةِ مَحَبَّتِهِ لِلَّهِ مَا يَمْنَعُهُ عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ غَيْرِهِ؛ إذْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ الْقَلْبِ لَا أَحْلَى وَلَا أَلَذَّ وَلَا أَطْيَبَ وَلَا أَلْيَنَ وَلَا أَنْعَمَ مِنْ حَلَاوَةِ الْإِيمَانِ الْمُتَضَمِّنِ عُبُودِيَّتَهُ لِلَّهِ وَمَحَبَّتَهُ لَهُ، وَإِخْلَاصَهُ الدِّينَ لَهُ، وَذَلِكَ يَقْتَضِي انْجِذَابَ الْقَلْبِ إلَى اللَّهِ، فَيَصِيرُ الْقَلْبُ مُنِيبًا إلَى اللَّهِ، خَائِفًا مِنْهُ رَاغِبًا رَاهِبًا».
وبما سبق يتبين أن التهافت على حطام هذه الدنيا ليس من صفات الصالحين من عباد الله؛ ولا من سمات الدعاة المخلصين؛ فكيف إذا وصل الأمر بالتقاتل عليها؛ والمزاحمة على الاستحواذ والنيل منها؛ فذلك من أبعد ما يكون مدعيه من أتباع الأنبياء؛ أو السالكين سبل الأولياء من عباد الله.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...ContentID=3360

----------

